# is Dr Oz a scammer



## heckler7 (Nov 18, 2013)

seems like his show is built around duping fat middle age women on buying magic supplements to make them lose weight            Nurture Supplements - Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract - Dr Oz Weight Loss - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 18, 2013)

All-Natural Weight-Loss Aids - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 18, 2013)

Garcinia Cambogia - Dr Oz Weight Loss - Holy Grail & Game Changer - YouTube   everytime its a game changer, holy grail superfood. just sayn


----------



## KelJu (Nov 18, 2013)

I work at a supplement store part time, and I hate that guy's fucking guts. I am really fucking tired of fat women that garcinia cambogia isn't going to help them until they lock down their diet and training. 

"But Dr. Oz says bla bla bla..."

I really just want to tell them that Dr Oz is a salesman. He sales his show, and he probably sales products where by the makers of those products paid him to pimp their worthless shit.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 18, 2013)

no disrespect to the gay community, but that guy is a fucking fag


----------



## SheriV (Nov 18, 2013)

obviousosaur is obvious


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 18, 2013)

He's Oprah's bitch!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## independent (Nov 18, 2013)

Ive had great success with his products. Haters.


----------



## Watson (Nov 19, 2013)

ull all get banned if he buys space on here....


----------



## Presser (Nov 19, 2013)

Here you can read about his incompetent detox diet and how dangerous it can be.

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain* ? The Blog of Michael R. Eades, M.D.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2013)

My cats breath smells like cat food


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> My cats breath smells like cat food


and your cat tower smells like sexy men


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

he's quite dumb for someone who went to harward


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2013)

Dr. Mehmet Cengiz Oz should have a little integrity as dr. and tell people to eat a proper diet, drink plenty of water and get an adequate amount of exercise, rather than tell them just to swallow a handful of miracle pills.

Luckily, I am not an overweight middle aged woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she is...

Dopes!


----------



## Popeye. (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think he is a scammer, but I think people look for an easy way to fix a bad diet.... supps...


----------

